# silver mirroring effect



## amanitajack (May 2, 2017)

Wondering if it is possible to intentionally create the silver mirroring effect you see on old, badly stored silver gelatin prints. Any thoughts would be appreciated. Thanks. example:
Forms of Photograph Degradation: Silver Mirroring


----------



## compur (May 2, 2017)

There is such a thing as mirror effect spray paint but I don't know if it would work for your purpose.


----------



## webestang64 (May 4, 2017)

I've spent my career taking that out of prints for my customers, not sure how to make a new photo look that way.


----------

